# [RUMOR]Update: Brock Lesnar Likely Out All of 2010



## FrankMir20 (Dec 21, 2009)

Rumor: Brock Lesnar Likely Out All of 2010











UFC heavyweight champion Brock Lesnar, sidelined since falling ill in September, is unlikely to return to the Octagon in 2010 due to more undisclosed health problems, according to an update posted on an unofficial Lesnar Facebook page.

“Brock has had more problems (we can’t say what they are) and could be out all year if things don’t get better,” read the update.

Lesnar had been targeted to return this summer, but UFC President Dana White said a follow-up with doctors this week would determine when, or if, Lesnar could resume his fighting career and it has apparently been determined that he won’t be able to do so until 2011 at the earliest.

The biggest question now is whether Lesnar will be stripped of his title and, if so, whether the upcoming interim championship matchup between Frank Mir and Shane Carwin, slated for UFC 111 in March, will be for the vacant title.

Source :MMAFRENZY


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

thats not good at all, I hope its not true and if it is, I hope he gets back to his old self.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

UFC does NOT need an Alistair Overeem situation. If Brock cannot fight then he must be stripped of the title. They did it to Frank when he was injured. It's only fair. Giving him a title shot when he's back or even a shot after one fight sounds fair in this situation.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

How is an unofficial facebook page a credible source???

That's right up there with fake twitter accounts...


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Until it's confirmed by a credible source I'm not going to believe it, or make any comments regarding the title.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

If he's really out of all 2010, I'd understand if they stripped him of the title. If he's ready to fight by summer time, I don't see the need to.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

They stripped Mir of his title, time to strip Brock (assuming this is true).


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

Dana has already said if Brock isnt healthy by july then they are stripping him of the belt.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Sucks if true. But I will wait until we hear this from a credible source before I go into mourning.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

this really sucks, hopefully he gets better and comes back and smashes Mirs face again. But ya if hes out all year they should strip him of the title its only fair to the other fighters.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

ill wait till a credible source comes out with this before i will believe it.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

If this is true, and he is out all of 2010, my guess is that he will probably never be champion in the UFC again. He will have went almost 2 years without fighting and with all the up and comers in the HW division, there is going to be people ahead of Brock in every way.

It's really too bad, I have been a huge fan of his since his WWE days and I was 12 years old.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

This bodes well for Frank Mir. I'm not sure if there's anyone at HW that can beat him right now if Brock's out.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> They stripped Mir of his title, time to strip Brock (assuming this is true).


Exactly! I've been saying this since he first got sick and was rumored to be out for over 6 months. Not only would it make things less confusing, but it would be a smart move for the UFC with Brock. 

Immediately coming back and facing a guy like Mir would be foolish, the UFC should bring him back and climb a similar short ladder as he did before. Even just ONE tune up fight would mean so much more money for them. 

It's not like Mir got his shot as soon as he returned, he had to get beaten up by Marcio Cruz and Brandon Vera before he really got back into gear. I'm positive it wouldn't take Lesnar as long, but I still think he should be stripped of the title, and put on a similar path.


----------



## GMK13 (Apr 20, 2009)

if brock is out the hw fights will be a little less predictable. but i really hope this isnt true.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

Everyone knows Brock likes to keep things quiet, so untill we hear from a reliable source that dosen't start with the words "rumour", i wouldn't believe a thing.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Not saying they should or shouldn't strip Lesnar, but Mir was clearly out for the long term from day 1 of his accident. Lesnar's case hasn't been so clear cut.


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

Dana said earlier in the week that this is the week they would find out if Brock needs a second surgery,

Today Dana said this:


"Brock asked me not to talk about it," he said. "I have to respect that."

When asked if he could make any statement at all about Lesnar, White was again uncharacteristically silent.

"No comment," he said. "First time in nine years I have ever said that."

Whatever the news is. It can't be good or the news would have come out already.

This sucks. Especially being a Brock fan, but I would say that this falls in line with the update on Facebook. I don't expect Brock will be back for at least 1.5-2 years if at all.

His second surgery will likely be to remove part of his colon (his first was to close a perforation in it), probably (a hopefully short term) colostomy job.


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

gwabblesore said:


> This bodes well for Frank Mir. I'm not sure if there's anyone at HW that can beat him right now if Brock's out.


Not really good for Frank Mir, this is why Frank Mir was so upset about the prospect of Brock not coming back. If Brock does not return people will never view him as the true champion given that Brock left with the title, completely battered Mir for 98% of their two fights, and utterly dominated him at the biggest spectacle in MMA history at UFC 100. All Brock really needed was a bit of BJJ defense and he completely shut down Mir. Mir obviously want the chance to redeem himself and may not ever get that chance.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Coosh said:


> His second surgery will likely be to remove part of his colon (his first was to close a perforation in it), probably (a hopefully short term) colostomy job.


Sounds like good times.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Coosh said:


> Dana said earlier in the week that this is the week they would find out if Brock needs a second surgery,
> 
> Today Dana said this:
> 
> ...


Thanks. Doesn't look too good.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks like Brock will end up like a one-fight sensation and that's about it - no legacy in MMA whatsoever except for historic UFC 100 and shameful actions afterwards. In his age such a long layoff is disastrous.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Coosh said:


> Not really good for Frank Mir, this is why Frank Mir was so upset about the prospect of Brock not coming back. If Brock does not return people will never view him as the true champion given that Brock left with the title, completely battered Mir for 98% of their two fights, and utterly dominated him at the biggest spectacle in MMA history at UFC 100. All Brock really needed was a bit of BJJ defense and he completely shut down Mir. Mir obviously want the chance to redeem himself and may not ever get that chance.


The biggest threat to Mir as the HW champion is Brock. With Brock gone I don't see any HWs being a legitimate threat to him. I think he'll get the belt and hold it.

It sucks in the sense that he won't redeem himself but it's good for him in the sense that his worst match up is gone.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

The_Senator said:


> Looks like Brock will end up like a one-fight sensation and that's about it - no legacy in MMA whatsoever except for historic UFC 100 and shameful actions afterwards. In his age such a long layoff is disastrous.


Especially if all the steroid lunatics around here are right. Even if they're not, you gotta figure he's gonna lose a lot of weight and his size was probably his biggest advantage.


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

The_Senator said:


> Looks like Brock will end up like a one-fight sensation and that's about it - no legacy in MMA whatsoever except for historic UFC 100 and shameful actions afterwards. In his age such a long layoff is disastrous.


How about being one of the only fighters in MMA history to beat two top 3 ranked opponents, a top 20 ranked opponent and win a title in his first five fights and moving all the way up 2nd ranked in the world.

That's equal to walking into the NBA with virtually no experience and being one of the best players.

It's unheard of. I'm pretty disgusted at how even now people are still trying to discredit his accomplishments.


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

gwabblesore said:


> Especially if all the steroid lunatics around here are right. Even if they're not, you gotta figure he's gonna lose a lot of weight and his size was probably his biggest advantage.


So you don't think that a digestive disorder and major surgery that makes EVERYBODY lose weight would be responsible for it and instead you're going to play the steroids card?

Give me a break.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Coosh said:


> So you don't think that a digestive disorder and major surgery that makes EVERYBODY lose weight would be responsible for it and instead you're going to play the steroids card?
> 
> Give me a break.


Maybe the word "lunatics" should have given you a clue that I'm skeptical? At any rate, steroids or not, he loses weight. If he comes into a fight smaller than Mir he loses it. 

I hope this is all just hype and BS. With Lesnar out (unless the Fedor rumors are legit) the HW division suddenly gets a lot thinner.


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

gwabblesore said:


> Maybe the word "lunatics" should have given you a clue that I'm skeptical? At any rate, steroids or not, he loses weight. If he comes into a fight smaller than Mir he loses it.
> 
> I hope this is all just hype and BS. With Lesnar out (unless the Fedor rumors are legit) the HW division suddenly gets a lot thinner.


Point taken sorry to attack you. Just hoping to educate some people here on the subject.

For those claiming that Brock's illness is steroid related: There is NO link at all between diverticulitis and anabolic steroids.

Article on it here.
http://mmajunkie.com/news/17442/ask...nk-between-steroid-use-and-diverticulitis.mma


Anyway..

This is just something that fighter bashers tried to prove by typing in "steroids" and "diverticulitis" into the google search engine after news about Brock came out: What comes up is some medical text stating that steroids can mask the symptoms of diverticulitis, but the steroids they are referring to are medical use cortisol steroids that reduce swelling in the body and can mask the symptoms of the disease.

They are not to be confused with anabolic steroids which are completely different and have no effect on the disease whatsoever.

There is no connection between anabolic steroids and diverticulitis (which is a digestive disorder) whatsoever, and I would challenge anybody to find any medical text supporting the fact that there is.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Damn that sucks. I was really hoping that Lesnar would face Carwin. The two superpowers. It is what it is. This is a major setback for sure. I wish Brock all the best and hope he returns someday soon in crushing fashion...


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Coosh said:


> Point taken sorry to attack you. Just hoping to educate some people here on the subject.
> 
> For those claiming that Brock's illness is steroid related: There is NO link at all between diverticulitis and anabolic steroids.
> 
> ...


That's legitimate. I like to give fighters the benefit of the doubt (i've yet to see some "everyone uses steroids" guy on this board support it with enough factual evidence). But Brock will lose weight because of his illness (which sucks, but I consider it fair to compare it with Mir's accident). With Mir's weight gained and Lesnar's weight lost I see Mir winning a rubber match; I think he wins a rubber match anyway but that might just be the Mir fan in me.

What kind of bugs me about this whole thing is how the WWE will have some kind of loony eternal hold on the UFC HW title if Lesnar is out. And that's one reason I want Lesnar back. He's a top 5 HW and he should be fighting. Any doctors on this board?


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I was watching the mma awards show last night and the way Dana talks about Lesnar you'd think that he might not pull through let a lone fight. They'll strip his belt and if he can't gain back that muscle mass he'll never be anywhere near the top of the rankings again. Tough break for Lesnar, couldn't have happened to a bigger douche bag.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Not looking good, especially with the comments from DW, but I'll wait until something a little more concrete comes out before commenting further.


----------



## gwabblesore (May 2, 2007)

Wookie said:


> I was watching the mma awards show last night and the way Dana talks about Lesnar you'd think that he might not pull through let a lone fight. They'll strip his belt and if he can't gain back that muscle mass he'll never be anywhere near the top of the rankings again. Tough break for Lesnar, *couldn't have happened to a bigger douche bag.*


Lol is that necessary? I want Mir to kick his ass but I'm not hoping for Lesnar to be crippled by a medical condition for the rest of his life. At a certain point you have to stop looking at him as a celebrity and start looking at him as a person who's in a much worse position than you are.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I never said that I was hoping for Lesnar to be crippled by a medical condition. I just was stating that karma hit the nail on the head this time. If it were someone that was perhaps not a douche bag like Nog or Randy or something I would feel a lot worse for them. I would feel a lot worse for the bum on the side of the street that's struggling. A lot more than Lesnar with his pile of money and army of doctors.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I hope he's alright. I'm sure he'll be back at some point, in what state, who knows.

Also, I firmly believe he's ducking Emerson.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Coosh said:


> Not really good for Frank Mir, this is why Frank Mir was so upset about the prospect of Brock not coming back. If Brock does not return people will never view him as the true champion given that Brock left with the title, completely battered Mir for 98% of their two fights, and utterly dominated him at the biggest spectacle in MMA history at UFC 100. All Brock really needed was a bit of BJJ defense and he completely shut down Mir. Mir obviously want the chance to redeem himself and may not ever get that chance.


still saves him another beating in front of millions


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow Brock was/is a freak but when they start cutting out part of your colon that is definitely not good news for even the career of an accountant. What great beat downs we will have missed, its the end of a far too short era me frets.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Sucks if true. 

The HW division is cursed...


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Coosh said:


> That's equal to walking into the NBA with virtually no experience and being one of the best players.


If he walked into the NBA at 8 foot 7 inches, then I'm with you on that.

I hope he's OK & comes back at 100%. I'd like to see how his career progresses. I've been a fan of his for a while, and feel he's still got a long ways to go.


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

Wookie said:


> I never said that I was hoping for Lesnar to be crippled by a medical condition. I just was stating that karma hit the nail on the head this time. If it were someone that was perhaps not a douche bag like Nog or Randy or something I would feel a lot worse for them. I would feel a lot worse for the bum on the side of the street that's struggling. A lot more than Lesnar with his pile of money and army of doctors.


If you're really that much of a believer in karma, maybe you shouldn't be kicking people when they're down by calling them douchebags. Just a thought.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

It's a drug problem or / and a mental problem (à la depression maybe). Why else would they be so secretive about it?

Strip him of the title, stop sidelining the other heavyweights' aspirations about being champion. It's the only right thing to do since other fighters shouldn't suffer because of his problems.

And get well soon Brock.


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

fullcontact said:


> It's a drug problem or / and a mental problem (à la depression maybe). Why else would they be so secretive about it?
> 
> Strip him of the title, stop sidelining the other heavyweights' aspirations about being champion. It's the only right thing to do since other fighters shouldn't suffer because of his problems.
> 
> And get well soon Brock.


Brock didn't even want the news released to the public when they thought it was simply mono. I doubt he wants the world knowing he's going to be walking around with a colostomy. He's just a private person and this kind of speculation is unwarranted.

I agree that he should be stripped, and he will come July. It's better for him this way anyway. Should he be able to come back he will be able to have as many tuneup fights as he wants while he's not holding the title.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Gonna wait til' i read it from a credible source. No point on ranting and thinking too much about it at the moment. Assuming this is true, then he should be stripped.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Wookie said:


> I never said that I was hoping for Lesnar to be crippled by a medical condition. I just was stating that karma hit the nail on the head this time. If it were someone that was perhaps not a douche bag like Nog or Randy or something I would feel a lot worse for them. I would feel a lot worse for the bum on the side of the street that's struggling. A lot more than Lesnar with his pile of money and army of doctors.


Brock might have an abrasive personality, but Randy is a legitimately poor excuse for a human being. The guy has had multiple extra-marital affairs.



fullcontact said:


> It's a drug problem or / and a mental problem (à la depression maybe). Why else would they be so secretive about it?
> 
> Strip him of the title, stop sidelining the other heavyweights' aspirations about being champion. It's the only right thing to do since other fighters shouldn't suffer because of his problems.
> 
> And get well soon Brock.


Brock is just a private guy, he doesn't even have the internet.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

fullcontact said:


> It's a drug problem or / and a mental problem (à la depression maybe). Why else would they be so secretive about it?


 Because he's on a secret mission for the CIA in Venezuela. Wait, it's because he went on a killing spree at a Budweiser plant and hid the carcasses in the mountains of Busch...beer. No, it's because he's a Space Viking and he had to return home to update Thor on his settlement's progress!


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

Like him or hate him Brock has revitalized the HW division. He is exciting in and out of the ring. *He brought entertainment to a previously boring group.* He has been very good for the UFC. 
I was skeptical in the beginning but I'm sold on the guy, he is an aggressive, strong determined fighter.* I think he'll be missed when its determined that he will not return. * If he does return it will not be the same man we came to love-- or hate. Men his size who have been in that fake wrestling do not age well. His body is [email protected] In my humble opinion we will never see the old Brock again.  *He may come back because he's a stubborn [email protected], but he wont be the same. *


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

I won't go as far as saying he derserves this, but he didn't endear himself to the fans (very important) and was charachteristically disrespectful. I'm sure a lot of people will not feel bad for him. There are plenty of good people dying all over the world, just because he punched a couple of people in the face doesn't mean he deserves anyone's sympathy.

That being said, I agree with Curly saying he revitalized the HW division, but it will continue on without him just fine with all the talent they have now (albeit injured). I don't believe we've seen the last of Brock as a fighter and would welcome a return to the octagon, if anything to solidify his dominance and the title as one of the best ever (after only 5 fights, I still find it silly that people say he could beat anyone; fedor, Nog, etc.).


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

leifdawg said:


> Brock might have an abrasive personality, but Randy is a legitimately poor excuse for a human being. The guy has had multiple extra-marital affairs.
> 
> Brock is just a private guy, he doesn't even have the internet.


I would say he is legitimately a poor excuse for a husband. I wouldn't completely condemn him as a human being.


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

King JLB said:


> I don't believe we've seen the last of Brock as a fighter and would welcome a return to the octagon, if anything to solidify his dominance and the title as one of the best ever (after only 5 fights,* I still find it silly that people say he could beat anyone; fedor, Nog, etc.).*


I don't want to start an argument on who he could beat and who he couldn't, but I will say that I don't think that sort of talk is silly at all. * Brock came in and showed us that he was for real. I expected the former fake wrestler to come in and get his ass kicked a few times then run away with his tail between his legs.* He did just the opposite, he came in and showed amazing natural talent. 
* I have been following MMA since the first UFC show back in 1992 or 1993, I have never seen anyone come in and show the raw strength and dominance this man has shown. If anyone can name a fighter who has shown more promise in so few fights then I'd like to be reminded. * 

Take Brocks background as a fake wrester out of the equation-- and his big mouth-- and he would be a fighter everyone would be thrilled to support. 

_Disclaimer-- I like, make that LOVE, his big mouth and ballsy talk. It gives us all stuff to talk about. It makes him fun to watch. _


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

Curly said:


> If he does return it will not be the same man we came to love-- or hate. Men his size who have been in that fake wrestling do not age well. His body is [email protected]]


He was only fake wrestling about 4 years though. That's considerably shorter than most. He wasn't near as muscular as he is now, once he began MMA he got in the best shape of his life arguably.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Curly said:


> * I have been following MMA since the first UFC show back in 1992 or 1993, I have never seen anyone come in and show the raw strength and dominance this man has shown. If anyone can name a fighter who has shown more promise in so few fights then I'd like to be reminded. *
> [/I]


Vitor Belfort dominating fools at the age of 19. If that's not more promising than a 32 year old wrestler who randomly gets bored with his job and changes it up every once in while then I don't know.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

As the title says...rumour.

There isn't much to speculate about. Brock has a bunch of inflammed and infected pouches in his colon. 

The first course of treatment is no eating and then a low-fibre diet. Hopefully the inflammation and pain go away but you aren't cured. Brock will live with the condition for life and may still be able to fight. He's going to learn to love bran muffins.

If there are complications or recurring episodes they are going to cut through his abdominal muscle wall and cut out the infected area of the colon. 

That's definitely going to take time to heal and he's out a chunk of his colon. How much colon is removed likely determines whether Brock fights again. Not to mention he'll always be susceptible to hernias.

Until Brock sees his doctor this week no one knows anything.


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Vitor Belfort dominating fools at the age of 19. If that's not more promising than a 32 year old wrestler who randomly gets bored with his job and changes it up every once in while then I don't know.


Vitor Belfort is a good comparison, although in his fifth fight in the cage Randy Couture made him look pretty ordinary when Randy beat him in 8 minutes. So far nobody has made Brock look ordinary. Brock used his super-human strength to SCHOOL Randy Couture, who is a legend in his own right. 

I guess my point is that Brock came into his very first MMA fight looking very good against a great fighter (even though he did tap). Since then he's only gotten better and every fight he's had has been against a top name. If this illness takes something out of him, and I think it will, we'll never get to see Brock reach the level he otherwise would have.


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

Update: Lesnars trainer says champ will fight again

http://www.sportsnet.ca/mma/2010/01/08/lesnar_status/#


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Coosh said:


> Update: Lesnars trainer says champ will fight again
> 
> http://www.sportsnet.ca/mma/2010/01/08/lesnar_status/#


Article make jasvll happy to read it did that.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

jasvll said:


> Article make jasvll happy to read it did that.


Jasvll makes Davisty69 annoyed because his post is in 3rd person


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Coosh said:


> Update: Lesnars trainer says champ will fight again
> 
> http://www.sportsnet.ca/mma/2010/01/08/lesnar_status/#


I'm gonna need an unreliable / unconfirmed twitter account to verify before I'll believe it... :wink01:


----------



## MMARocks (Jan 24, 2007)

beardsleybob said:


> He was only fake wrestling about 4 years though. That's considerably shorter than most. He wasn't near as muscular as he is now, once he began MMA he got in the best shape of his life arguably.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Agreed MMArocks, in that he is no where near as cut as he was then. I don't know about strength, but body fat is definitely greater now.

*you might want to post a non-flexing pic from his WWE days to get a good comparison.* 
Actually, looking around, I think he might be the same, only there he used that tan crap and spritzed up for more muscle definition.


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

I wonder if the cock on Brocks chest has anything to do with his current health problems... just a thought.


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

THE PLOT THICKENS:

Latest Update:

http://content.usatoday.com/communi...r-lesnars-return-in-the-spring-couture-says/1

Video of *Randy Couture* speaking today saying: 

1. he spoke with Brock. 

2. They have Brock's problem under control.

3. Brock is training again. 

4. that he thinks he'll be back this *spring*.

I find this to be pretty shocking. Spring is soon.

Also shocking that Randy and Brock are such good friends, being that Couture is widely considered ol-man-hero and Brock is considered to be MMA's equivalent to Beelzebub, though I remember seeing a video of them shooting the shit together backstage before Couture fighting Nog, and also Brock cheering Randy on in that fight. I guess their common bond is hunting and wrestling.


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

Curly said:


> I wonder if the cock on Brocks chest has anything to do with his current health problems... just a thought.


----------



## Thiago_Alves (Sep 11, 2009)

Some people forget that Lesnar has ONLY fought 5 MMA fights in his career.. how can he be a true champ?


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Thiago_Alves said:


> Some people forget that Lesnar has ONLY fought 5 MMA fights in his career.. how can he be a true champ?


I agree, Brock was rushed through the system thanks to his fame from WWE, as for winning the title, say what you will about Randy Couture but age caches up with every professional athlete and Randy is not an exception to this natural process, he is nothing more than a showcase fighter (fun to watch but not one of the best in the competitive seance) and there are any number of Heavy Weights both in and out of the UFC could could of just as easily claimed that title for themselves, I bet even there are a large number of amateur MMA fighters who could of took that belt from Couture at than point of his career had they been given the opportunity, it just happens that Brock was then Man given the chance.


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I agree, Brock was rushed through the system thanks to his fame from WWE, as for winning the title, say what you will about Randy Couture but age caches up with every professional athlete and Randy is not an exception to this natural process, he is nothing more than a showcase fighter (fun to watch but not one of the best in the competitive seance) and there are any number of Heavy Weights both in and out of the UFC could could of just as easily claimed that title for themselves, I bet even there are a large number of amateur MMA fighters who could of took that belt from Couture at than point of his career had they been given the opportunity, it just happens that Brock was then Man given the chance.


Lets not forget Brock also steamrolled Frank Mir for about 98% of their two fights with virtually no MMA experience. Mir is likely the next best guy in UFC HW division. Of course that will all become clearer in upcoming months as Mir faces Carwin and the winner faces Cain or Nog.

I agree that Couture is past his prime, but he was the champion, and if you beat the champ, you are the champ.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

beardsleybob said:


> He was only fake wrestling about 4 years though. That's considerably shorter than most. He wasn't near as muscular as he is now, once he began MMA he got in the best shape of his life arguably.


...Brock Lesnar was the 2000 NCAA HW Wrestling Champion. He placed 2nd a year before that. I think that was real. Nothing fake about that. Lots of wrestlers juice anyway. One thing is certain, Brock is a true champion. A College champ & has defended his UFC HW belt...


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Coosh said:


> THE PLOT THICKENS:
> 
> Latest Update:
> 
> ...


You have to put your differences aside when an opponent is potentially fighting for their life. If this is true, it's definately very stand-up of Randy to actually inquire about Brock's status.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Brock Lesnar was the 2000 NCAA HW Wrestling Champion.


.....after which he signed with WWE on a development contract. He left WWE in 2004, and signed for another pro wrestling company a year later. He lasted around a year there. So he was in pro wrestling nearly 5 years. Compare it to people like Undertaker who's been "wrestling" 26 years.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

beardsleybob said:


> .....after which he signed with WWE on a development contract. He left WWE in 2004, and signed for another pro wrestling company a year later. He lasted around a year there. So he was in pro wrestling nearly 5 years. Compare it to people like Undertaker who's been "wrestling" 26 years.


I've missed your point.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

UrbanBounca said:


> I've missed your point.


He's not been with WWE long so the opinion that "his body is [email protected]" isn't necessarily true. He went from collegiate wrestling to pro wrestling into MMA. Can't be that much strain on him


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

beardsleybob said:


> He's not been with WWE long so the opinion that "his body is [email protected]" isn't necessarily true. He went from collegiate wrestling to pro wrestling into MMA. Can't be that much strain on him


I disagree. I would also like to point out one more time that Brock has a cock on his chest-- a massive cock. 

Big or small, cocks on the chest are not good for ones health.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Brock loves Randy. Who doesn't?



Coosh said:


> THE PLOT THICKENS:
> 
> Latest Update:
> 
> ...


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

Curly said:


> I disagree. I would also like to point out one more time that Brock has a cock on his chest-- a massive cock.
> 
> Big or small, cocks on the chest are not good for ones health.


Why do you disagree though?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Curly said:


> I disagree. I would also like to point out one more time that Brock has a cock on his chest-- a massive cock.
> 
> Big or small, cocks on the chest are not good for ones health.


Because they're not functional, and provide no amusement for the opposite sex.


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

beardsleybob said:


> Why do you disagree though?


I just disagree, thats all. :confused02: It would take more effort than I'm willing to invest to get into it. Sorry dude. :dunno:



swpthleg said:


> Because they're not functional, and provide no amusement for the opposite sex.


I'm a big fan of "Brock the Cock", but we need to have an MMA-FORUM fundraiser so we can help Brock get that cock on his chest changed to something else. He should turn it into a big umbrella or something... Yea, I like that, he could have a big top put on it and make it an umbrella.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

UrbanBounca said:


> I've missed your point.


...I agree. It's academic. Scripted entertaining wrestling to MMA wrestling is apples to oranges. You have real & unreal. Only one way to look at it...


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Stokes said:


> If this is true, and he is out all of 2010, my guess is that he will probably never be champion in the UFC again. He will have went almost 2 years without fighting and with all the up and comers in the HW division, there is going to be people ahead of Brock in every way.
> 
> It's really too bad, I have been a huge fan of his since his WWE days and I was 12 years old.


He has improved leaps and bounds with technique and MMA acumen with every fight. If he gets back 100% physically he can beat all of the guys. 

Nog maybe retired, Carwin is old and overrated IMO, Haven't seen JDS against a talented wrestler yet and I think he outmatches Cain. Mir is still the one big question I think.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Who the devil said Nog might be retiring!?

I want answers.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

TheJame said:


> Who the devil said Nog might be retiring!?
> 
> I want answers.


Nog will fight forever then. 

Happy ?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Hellboy said:


> Nog will fight forever then.
> 
> Happy ?


I know I am.

W00T!


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Why would you say "Nog maybe retiring" then? Kind of indicates that you may have read it somewhere. 

So no, I'm not happy that you're making shit up.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

TheJame said:


> Why would you say "Nog maybe retiring" then? Kind of indicates that you may have read it somewhere.
> 
> So no, I'm not happy that you're making shit up.


Well how many more years do you think he is going to be fighting for then ?


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

looking forward for him to make mincemeat outta the heavyweight division soon enough


----------

